# Experience



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

can anybody see how clever Ruby was here,,,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If I have the dogs identified correctly in the first picture. 
I would say Elvis is stealing Ruby's point. 

But dogs can be tricky. 
Lucy used to go to the door and bark like something was outside. As soon as Cash would leap out of the recliner to see what was outside, Lucy would hop in it. 
It didn't matter how many times she did it to him, he would fall for it every time.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> If I have the dogs identified correctly in the first picture.
> I would say Elvis is stealing Ruby's point.
> 
> But dogs can be tricky.
> ...


in first pic, that's Ruby up on the high ground, yep, not a classy point, but we know the way she's stood that the bird we've spent 20 mins looking for is there,,,Elvis hasn't actually stolen her point or her bird, he has followed her lead though, so why the 3rd pic..ie EWlvis going in for the pricked bird?...Ruby using her brains here


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll drop a hint, Ruby, not the best girl at all at picking up stone dead shot game, will pick up though pricked ie injured birds no problem ( no idea why, but it's her way),and this bird was definitely pricked and injured,,so why did she leave it for Elvis,,,a young pup with limited experience?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy,,,look what the bird has settled in haha...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Clever Girl..... 

I've always loved the look of Ruby in the pics and vids you put up on here, she's a very 'smart' looking dog.

Well these pics certainly prove that! Let the 'youngster' in there
And hope he learns from his mistakes!!

Great pics, looks like they are both living the dream.😊

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the bird had settled in a patch of stinging nettles, Ruby tries to avoid nettles, she doesn't like getting stung, strangely enough they don't seem to bother Elvis that much, maybe because he's hairier the nettle barbs can't get to his skin.


----------

